# Notebook Packard Bell von Norma



## doctoramadeus (26. Juni 2006)

hi!

nächste Woche kommt n notebook von Packard Bell bei Norma auf den Markt.
für EUR 600 oder 700. Mit Intel 1GB Ram 60 GB Festpl.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man das kaufen kann? (jaja ich weiß - wenn man kann, dann kann mans natürlich kaufen - Späßle g´macht ...)
Ich brauch jetzt vielleicht keine Abhandlung, sondern nur:
Ist Packard Bell OK? oder nicht?

Danke für Tip!!
Schönen Abend!

Dr. Amadeus


----------



## terravotion (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Ich hatte auch einmal einen Notebook von Packard Bell und ich hatte nur Probleme...
Nach 3 Wochen Stromkabel kaputt, nach ca. 4 Monaten Grafikkarte abgekrazt und zu guter letzt nach weiteren 6-7 Monaten das Mainboard gestorben. (Bei der Grafikkarte und Mainboard musste der Laptop eingeschickt werden und stand mir jeweils für ca. 2-4 Wochen nicht zur Verfügung)

Und der Support am Telefon hat meines Erachtens kaum eine Ahnung... Sicherlich gibts ausnahmen, davon hatte ich 1 in meinen sicher 15 Gesprächen mit der Hotline!

Ich hab in einem Testmagazin in der Schweiz gelesen (so ähnlich wie Stiftung Warentest würde ich sagen) dass Packard Bell in einer Umfrage schweizweit am 2schlechtesten(oder am schlechtesten) Abgschnitten hat, was den Kundensupport anbelangt...

Ich will dir da nicht die Laune verderben, vielleicht hatte ich auch nur riesen Pech, aber ich rate dir eher ab
(Ich hab vor 2.5 Jahren würde ich sagen für 2500 CHF einen mit 1GB RAM, 3.06 GHz Speed und ner 05er Platte gekauft...)


----------



## Radhad (28. Juni 2006)

Generell würde ich eh davon abraten, solch ein günstiges Notebook zu kaufen, da für solche Preise meist billigste Hardware verwendet wird und dann noch am Notebook Gehäuse gespart wird, was sich dann durch Risse an der Klappe z.B. schnell bemerkbar macht. Dann würd ich lieber nochmal ca. 200 - 400 € ansparen und dann direkt ein vernünftiges holen. Spart viel Zeit & Ärger später!


----------

